# Droid X Liberty 3 v2.0 link down



## innesness (Mar 11, 2012)

So the link is down on the official Rootz thread, and I was wondering if there's a mirror somewhere or an alternate way to download it? I've heard nothing but good things about this rom--I'd like to run it on my DX for a bit the next time I SBF, haha

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10655-rom-liberty3-v20-for-the-droid-x-1128-sunday-bloody-sunday/

PS *@mods:* please delete this thread once I get help, if it's not too much trouble. Sorry for the clutter!


----------



## respawntime03 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/

Thank him and Developers. He has a media fire mirror.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

respawntime03 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/
> 
> Thank him and Developers. He has a media fire mirror.


That's a patched version for .621. That being said if you are on the .602/.605 kernel I believe it should run fine (the only difference is I pulled the .602/.605 kernel out of the updater) just don't flash the WIFI fix unless on 621 as that'll break your WIFI. Everything else should be good though, more or less as compatible as the normal version. I think I have an unpatched version around here somewhere if absolutely necessary, or I can revert my changes in the updater-script re-pull the .605 kernel if needed. But like I said it should work fine on .602/.605. Try it and let me know.

*EDIT: And obviously don't touch the .604 to .621 images update .zip unless you want to be stuck on .621.*


----------



## innesness (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm on .605 actually and am currently a bundle of nerves about flashing this, haha--however if you're telling me it should work just fine *as long as I don't flash anything other than the ROM* (right?), I suppose I could give it a try.

However if there _is_ an unpatched version somewhere & you happen to stumble across it at some point msg me anyway









Much thanks fellas, anytime you're ready mods


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

innesness said:


> I'm on .605 actually and am currently a bundle of nerves about flashing this, haha--however if you're telling me it should work just fine *as long as I don't flash anything other than the ROM* (right?), I suppose I could give it a try.
> 
> However if there _is_ an unpatched version somewhere & you happen to stumble across it at some point msg me anyway
> 
> ...


Yup just the ROM. And make sure your on 602/605 kernel already as a base. The only difference from the normal zip is I pulled the kernel out of it as it caused the refuse to be tripped on 621. But if you already are on that kernel you should be good to go.

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## scott26 (May 6, 2012)

Soooo... did it work?


----------

